# Toth boer Goats Some of the 2022 kids



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just gorgeous! Great crop of kids!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aww, cuties!! Man, they’re so thick everywhere compared to dairy kids!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Such beautiful kids! And I’ve been wondering about your goats. Lol I have never seen pics of them before now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They are gorgeous as always! I just love the pics on your web. Their beautiful, toth!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking kids! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re so gorgeous! You have such a beautiful herd!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

You have beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow Toth. They are thick and have attitude. Beautiful.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Toth, they’re absolutely stunning as usual! I look forward to seeing your pictures every year and am so impressed by the consistent quality of your kids! Great job 😍🥰😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

These are some cuties! How old are they? Cmon now how many bucklings and doelings? They are nice!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So cute! And so thick!!! Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. 🥰 

They are 1 month old now, Feb born and have 3 March born kids as well, not pictured here.

8 doelings
7 bucklings
Total and all finished 

Sorry it took so long, but answering questions and checking threads, keep me busy and that is priority over showing my cuteness over load.  But now finally got the time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you so much for taking the time and sharing your cuteness overload!!! 🥰 🥰 🥰 🥰 

I am so very grateful for your answering questions and checking threads every day.
You , @happybleats , @Jessica84 and @ksalvagno are such wonderful, super duper helpful moderators!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very stunning babies toth! I think your herd did very well with those kids


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow! Those are some amazing boers! Chunks!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow those are some nice thick babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MadHouse said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and sharing your cuteness overload!!! 🥰 🥰 🥰 🥰
> 
> I am so very grateful for your answering questions and checking threads every day.
> You , @happybleats , @Jessica84 and @ksalvagno are such wonderful, super duper helpful moderators!!!


🤗 🙏 Thank you so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow! They are all so stunning and solid!! 🤩


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What adorable chunks! 🥰 I echo the thanks for what an amazing job you do running this forum! It's the most fair, safe, and helpful forum I've found on the internet. 🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and sharing your cuteness overload!!!
> 
> I am so very grateful for your answering questions and checking threads every day.
> You , @happybleats , @Jessica84 and @ksalvagno are such wonderful, super duper helpful moderators!!!


And @goathiker.


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice looking kids, how old are they in these pics?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are probably about a month to a month and a half old because they were born in Feb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MellonFriend said:


> What adorable chunks! 🥰 I echo the thanks for what an amazing job you do running this forum! It's the most fair, safe, and helpful forum I've found on the internet. 🤗


Thank you from the bottom of my heart. That is what the goat spot is all about. We care. 🤗 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tom Colvin said:


> Nice looking kids, how old are they in these pics?


One month old and thank you.


----------

